# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  Seminario:  La ley de Promoción Agraria al año 2031 y la Agroexportación Peruana.

## Maestría en Agronegocios UNALM

La Maestría en Agronegocios de la Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina los invita a participar en este importante SEMINARIO sobre la Ley de Promoción Agraria, uno de los factores que ha favorecido el éxito de las agroexportaciones peruanas.  ::bandera::   *¡Ingreso libre!*   *Inscríbete aquí:* https://forms.gle/XiSHhEzhPrPMZWAu7 *
Fecha:* Viernes 7 de enero *
Hora:* 8:15 am*
Lugar: * Auditorio Principal UNALM*
Informes:* 614-7800 anexo 331 / 947-499-699*   Correo:  * maestria.agronegocios@lamolina.edu.pe  Banner grande .jpgTemas similares: Artículo: Comisión Agraria aprueba prorrogar Ley de Promoción Agraria hasta el 2031 Artículo: Ley de Promoción Agraria y su impacto económico y social Artículo: Demandan evaluar efectos de Ley de promoción agraria Artículo: Ley de Promoción Agraria debe ser derogada SEMINARIO DE ESPECIALIZACIÓN AGRARIA (SEPA) DE PALTO

----------

